# الرد على أكاذيب مصطفى ثابت و قناة الأحمدية



## اغريغوريوس (8 يوليو 2008)

الرد على أكاذيب مصطفى ثابت و قناة الأحمدية الجزء الأول



الرد على أكاذيب مصطفى ثابت و قناة الأحمدية الجزء الثانى


الرد على أكاذيب مصطفى ثابت و قناة الأحمدية الجزء الثالث​​


----------



## ava bishoy son (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على أكاذيب مصطفى ثابت و قناة الأحمدية*

*شكرا لك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## جورج مايكل (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على أكاذيب مصطفى ثابت و قناة الأحمدية*

بإسم المسيح الهى
قناة الاحمقيه هذه هدفها جذب المسلمين الاخرين الى معتقدهم وكسب أموالهم والشهره


----------



## صوت الرب (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على أكاذيب مصطفى ثابت و قناة الأحمدية*

الممتع في الموضوع أن الإستاذ مصطفى ثابت
يعتقد أنه قد ردَّ على ما قاله جناب القمص زكريا بطرس


----------



## جندي الرب (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على أكاذيب مصطفى ثابت و قناة الأحمدية*

أنا قرأت الرد و وجدته قوي و مدعم بآيات الكتاب المقدس
شكرا كثير كثير


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (28 مارس 2010)

*إلى الأستاذ الفاضل ( كاتب مقالات ) الرد على الأحمدية 
سلام المسيح أخي الحبيب وتحية طيبة وبعد : أعلم جيداً كم تعبت في هذه الردود وكم من الوقت والجهد بذلته وأدعو لك بالصحة والبركة وأن يعوضك الرب على هذا المجهود ... ولكني أطلب من حضرتك طلباً ملحاً وأتمنى أن يلقى استجابة وهو  أن تحاول أن تحول هذه الردود المكتوبة إلى فيديو يتم إذاعته على القنوات المسيحية فإن لم تستطع فأرجو وأتمنى أن يكون لك اتصال بأي وسيلة مع الأستاذ / رشيد أو قدس أبونا القمص زكريا أو الأستاذ وحيد لكي يردوا  على هذه الشرذمة الأحمدية في التليفزيون فهذا أعم فائدة ، وقد حاولت الاتصال بهم مراراً ولم يحلفني الحظ ، وأرجو أن يحالفك التوفيق ومنتظر الرد من حضرتك .. وشكراً جزيلاً *


----------



## joker46 (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## حمورابي (28 مارس 2010)

*الربُ يرعاك ويكونُ معكّ *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 مارس 2010)

انا برضه فتحت موضوعين عن اكاذيب و شبهات تلك القناه

يمكنكم مراجعتها

سلام و نعمه


----------



## hello3 (29 مارس 2010)

*Ì  سلام المسيح *

*A*

*اشكر الرب من اجلك **اغريغوريوس*


]*أخذت فترة طويلة متابع كل حلقات الاحمدية وبالأخص حلقات مصطفى ثابت واكتشفت إنهم يتبعون إسلوب اللف والدوران والكذب والتجاهل والجهل الفاضح ...*

]*واكتشفت أيضاً أن الاحمدية عموماً هدفهم ليس إظهار الحق ولا اصطياد المسيحيين ولا حتى الرد على " جناب القمص زكريا بطرس  " ولكن هدفهم اصطياد المسلمين من سنة وشيعة  عن طريق لعبة خداعة ولكنها مكشوفة ألا وهي الإدعاء بأنهم يردون على " قناة الحياة " لكي يكتسبون شهرة .. وبسبب العجز الاسلامى عن الرد ففكرت الاحمدية فى فكرة حصرية تنفرد بها لكى تجذب السنة والشيعة .   *

*الرب يبارك حياتكم *


----------



## عبير الورد (30 مارس 2010)

فعلا قناة الاحمديه ضحكت على المسلمين 
الرب يباركك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مارس 2010)

الاحمديين اصلا طائفه ضاله 

و ظهور زعيمهم و ادعائه انه المسيح فهذه من علامات اخر الزمان التي حذرنا منها سيدنا يسوع المسيح انه سيظهر انبياء و مسحاء كذبه كثيرون

و ها قد ظهر بدل الواحد الف

سلام و نعمه


----------



## XMANN (30 مارس 2010)

سلام المسيح  معكم يا أحبائي في المسيح.
أوجه شكرا خاصا لاخي*  أغريغوريوس* . لانه حمل على عاتقه الرد على قنام الاحمدية وعلى شيوخها المساكين. صدقوني وأنا أشاهد هذه القناة أكاد أبكي لحالهم وفي المقابل أغتاظ لمواصلة البحث في كتابنا المقدس بكل جهل. فهم يتصورون أن المسيح لم يمت على الصليب ومات مثل سائر الشر والغريب في الامر وعلى الهواء مباشرة يقولون بأن الكتاب المقدس و لا المسيح نفسه تحدث عن موته ويتحدون كل شخص أن يأتيهم بأي اية تقول بموت المسيح في حين أن الكتاب المقدس ملىء بالنبوات والاشارات من العهد القديم حتي ارتفاع المسيح. انها قناة افتراء ودجل . أحذروها يا أصدقائي .
والغريب في الامر أنهم يتبعون هذا الدجال النبي الكذاب المدعو (ميرزا غلام أحمد) . ما هذا ؟ اين عقولهم؟ كيف يعتبرونه المهدي المزعوم والمسيح الموعود؟ 
سأخبركم بشيء ما أكتشفته فيهم، انهم يفعلون المستحيل لكي يثبتوا للناس ان المسيح لم يصلب بل مات ككل الناس وعاش 120 سنة لكي يثبتوا ان المسيح الاتي هو نبيهم الكذاب ميرزا الدجال.

أرجوا من كل الاخوة الافاضل في هذا المنتدي أن يردوا على كل الموضوعات التي تثار على هذه القناة.


----------



## XMANN (3 أبريل 2010)

هدفهم الوحيد هو نشر تعاليم الكذاب و المدعي النبوة "ميرزا غلام أحمد"

لقد حذرنا المسيح له كل المجد من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتون اخر الزمان


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2010)

الغريب قى الامر انهم لبقولوا ان المسيح بعد الصلب وهروبة راح كشميير قىالهند ؟؟؟  ومات هناك
طيب شخص زيى المسيح سافر هناك محدش يكتب حاجةابدا عن اللى عملة هناك حتى لو نص سطر فى اى كتاب ولما مات مات فين طيب؟؟ 
فعلا الشيطان اعمى قلوبهم وابصارهم


----------



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا يا  اغريغوريوس
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------

